# Love and Loss



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Our Poppy is almost 13 and is getting a bit stiff and wonky she sleeps a lot and likes to keep warm under our duvet 
I am supplementing her food with tinned sardines to help oil her joints ,its worth a try and she gobbles it up enthusiastically 

I have loved and treasured her company and know that should she go off her food or appear to be suffering then I would eventually have to make the heart wrenching journey to the vets just as I did with my other two dogs ..

I cant see to type this cos my eyes are full of tears but the joys of their constant love and affection have to balance out the misery of having to say ......goodbye 

I have found comfort in knowing that my three dogs( all rescue dogs ) have had the very best life I could give them,and they have given me so much in return 

I will probably say " Never Again " till another pair of big brown eyes capture my heart 

All The Very Best 

Love Cath


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I too said "never again" when my beloved border collie Ben died years ago, I was inconsolable for days after he had gone, he was rescued from a farm as the runt of a litter and had been left outside to fend for himself, my wife told the farmer she was going to report him and an hour later the farmer arrived and put Ben in our garden with a gruff "he's all yours!"
It took a few showers to get him clean and a few weeks before he felt safe and stopped having "accidents" but from the moment he arrived he followed me wherever I went, he slept by my side and was the most patient dogs with my kids and accepted so much abuse from them (playing kind of abuse, not harmful abuse, he loived the kids and would try to herd them when we went out walking).
Ben developed a bad heart after getting a viral infection when swimming in a pond and he eventually got fitted with a pacemaker (luckily for me my wife had been sensible and had him insured), he lived a few years with the pacemaker and was happy until the day he died, he touched a lot of hearts and will always be my special companion in my memories.
We now have a wee Yorkie called Hamish and love him to bits and now it's my grandkids who play with him and chase him around the garden.

People who have never had a dog can sometimes fail to understand just how big a part of the family they become, they are more than just a "dog" they give unconditional love and are brilliant companions who absorb all your frustrations, anger, love and joy without passing comment,they just love you because your you.

I really do sympathise with you Cath, seeing your loved pet reach the end of their life is inevitable but heartbreaking none the less, I hope he's happy till the end.

Jim.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Amazing how we get attached to pets, we have been heartbroken with losses of cats and ponies, yet we still have the memories and my password for my PC is one of their names, so never completely forgotten.

Make sure you have plenty of pictures of them all.

Peter


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Cath. I lost my beloved Dobe (rescue) on 22nd July last year. By August Bank holiday I was looking after Jeff, a rescue SBT, who is currently sitting on my knee. My husband really didn't want another dog, but I couldn't live without a furry companion. Jeff has managed to melt his heart because he is a lovely dog. He will never replace Max ( or Rosie) 'cos like people, dogs are unique. The end is always hard. xx


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We lost a 6 year old Whippet to Heart disease one year ago (almost to the day) and a few days ago her Brother started showing the same symptoms as her.

Now we will have around 6 months of watching an otherwise fit, healthy dog turn to skin and bone and struggle before he reaches the point where the vet has to end it all.

We are so upset by it, we have turned the van round and are heading home so the Vet can start the treatment on Monday.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cath

My thoughts are with you

Why do we do it ??

Could it be because they add so much joy to our lives

And give it without reservation

Remember for them it is a life well lived and loved

It's only for us it's heartbreak

But a price worth paying

Aldra


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Our Collie is only 6, I love him to bits and I am already dreading the day


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Feel for you love, we are in the same boat. Animals are lucky they can have the easy way out, unlike some of the poor buggers who are in the news at the moment, they don't have to travel to Switzerland and they can't possibly know their fate when we take them to the vet for the final time..

If you have been kind and given them a good life, then you have done your job, and the last thing you can do for them is make their end as nice as possible..

ray.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thinking of you both.
Mel.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this story and the others.

I think this is why we never got a dog as Michelle would love one but refuses to have one because of the heartache she suffered when she was 18 when the dog she grew up with died.

Thankfully others like you are braver and you should be proud that you took on three rescue dogs and gave them a great life.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Oh Cath, such a sad time but all those happy memories. 
Wishing you strength at this time.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm really sorry, Cath, it's a tough time to deal with, I know as I've had to go through it myself.

I saw this little poem on another forum which made my eyes water rather badly.


If it should be that I grow weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then you must do what must be done, 
For this last battle cannot be won.

You will be sad, I understand.
Don't let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day, more than all the rest,
Your love for me must stand the test. 

We've had so many happy years.
What is to come can hold no fears. 
You'd not want me to suffer so;
The time has come -- please let me go. 

Take me where my need they'll tend,
And please stay with me till the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me, 
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see 
The kindness that you did for me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Please do not grieve -- it must be you 
Who had this painful thing to do. 
We've been so close, we two, these years; 
Don't let your heart hold back its tears.

Hugs from Tuggy and Ellie.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Flipping heck Tuggers! You've made everyone cry now!

I can't go on posting! Filling up!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Especially me Barry.

We rushed back from Fraserburgh last night as Buzz was deteriorating fast, even after being treated by a local Vet. He died en route with Ann sitting in the back with him. Three days earlier he had been looking for Rabbits with the others. At least it was a catastrophic Heart failure and not a long drawn out affair like his Sister. He died while laid next to his Mother with one front leg over her as if in a last embrace. I don't shed tears often but I was completely broken up at the sight of him. He will be remembered as a lovely natured big soft lump. I will miss him walking with me like those Border Collies do in obedience tests.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So very sad for you and Ann, Heathcliffe 

Not much more to be said at this sad time

Take care both of you

sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry about Buzz xx


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, Jimbo, I'm so sorry. It's all the more shocking when it happens suddenly like that, but you and Ann know he didn't suffer but died quietly in her arms. A consolation of sorts, but it won't mitigate your loss. My thoughts are with you both, matey.

Bugger, I seem to be making a habit of damp (wet) eyes today.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Update*

Poppy is still plodding along, not fast but still quite enthusiastic 
The sardines appear to have oiled her old joints and shes eating well 
Still sleeping a lot 
She enjoyed the sunshine but is back under her duvet today as it is raining 
Im sorry to stir up some sad memories but the pleasure of living your life with a dog far outweighs the pain of the loss 
Thanks for all the kind words 
Love Cath XX


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm glad she's doing OK for now, Cath, that's another month of her company you've enjoyed.

All the best to you and Poppy.


----------



## Rockydoodle (Jul 29, 2014)

People who have never had a dog can sometimes fail to understand just how big a part of the family they become, they are more than just a "dog" they give unconditional love and are brilliant companions who absorb all your frustrations, anger, love and joy without passing comment,they just love you because your you.

Jim.[/quote]

I personally have always had dogs ....and have loved and lost many over my lifetime. But I tell you what....I would rather suffer the heartbreak & loss in return for the years of emotional well being, that having a loving pet can bring to your life.
As hard as it seems.. You have to do the right thing..for your pet..not for yourself! X


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Each time over the years I have said never again as we lost another family member , my daughter when she was about 14 ranted about why would we do this to ourselves after losing her particular favourite and she would never have a dog ( now married 1 child 1 dog 2 cats ) proof that we never learn or that the memories are worth the pain?,
Our present dog is only 3 so hopefully about ten years before we have to face that again and was saying only the other day that we would no longer be able to have a gun dog type next time as I wouldn't be capable of exercising training one in my mid seventies , easy to face the loss while it's far away will be devastated all over again when it happens,


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Well the vet has pulled fat dog from the brink with some fairy dust injections, she is still wobbly at the back end but is managing it a lot better as she squats for a pee or crap, The vet is even says he will be giving her a Rabies booster so we can take her off again this winter, Ok it will probably be her last trip but hey ho a bit of sun on her back instead of the UK winter can't do any harm.

If she deteriorates while over there we will have to deal with it, but now we are resigned to the fact she is on borrowed time, and in a way it has made it easier to deal with, compared with a few weeks back when I took her to the vet on what I thought was a one way trip 8O .

We have slimmed her down dramatically and she will have lost a good third of her body weight within the next few weeks, she seems resigned to the fact the amount of snap she is now getting is that, and even though she sits against us when we are having something to eat, looking with those sad eyes to give her a bit of anything that's left, she is out of luck, you can see the disappointment when it goes in the waste bin instead of her..

ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We take in rescued dogs when one dies it is very sad but we take in another one, we never forget them all and have lots of pleasant memories and photos. 
We used to have three dogs but down to one now as the one we have now is a right handful and at 71 I think one is enough.......a lot cheaper when travelling as well.
Please all could you consider taking in a rescued dog they are so grateful and there are so many of them out there.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a cat person rather than dog person although I love dogs as well. Years ago we had our Golden Retriever who went through a bad patch at 12-13 years old. However he hadn't read the books that tell you larger breeds have shorter life spans so he lived a happy, healthy (if a bit stiff in the back legs) life until he was well into his 16th year. Devastating at the end, but like others it is trade off if you want to experience the unconditional love for 16 years. 

As I type this one of our 14 year old cats is half laying on the keyboard. She (touch wood) is showing few signs of aging yet but the day will come........

Keep Poppy on the sardines and don't let her read about dogs life spans :lol: 

Sue


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

and you too would be stiff and wobbly at her age ours now is 13 and shes a big dog , shes just started hydrotherapy and she seems to be benefiting from it, now up to about the equivalent of a 4 mile trot, which she couldn't do before, expensive £28 a throw but worth every penny, monies no object where shes concerned


John


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Update*



jncrowe said:


> Poppy is still plodding along, not fast but still quite enthusiastic
> The sardines appear to have oiled her old joints and shes eating well
> Still sleeping a lot
> She enjoyed the sunshine but is back under her duvet today as it is raining
> ...


Our Blue ( Dalmation) is in a similar position but a French Vet got him on "LOCOX" a couple of years ago & what a difference. More active, no yelps when getting up & no side effects. Not sold in the UK so We get them mail order from france 30 or 300 at a time.

http://www.zubial.fr/locox-boite-de-300-comprimes-id-242-1.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is a natural lifespan for each of our pets

All we can do is try to give them that span

But if you think about it it's all we can do to maximise

our natural lifespan

But we need to remember our animals have no fear of death

Only memories of life

If you have given them a great life, full of love it's so much more than many people have ever known

When the hound from hell finally goes

He has been loved to bits

And I will be very upset

But even though I love him I'd transfer that love if possible to an unloved person

And I'm sure our hound from hell would agree

He loves people too

Aldra


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Poppy*

Thanks for all your replies 
I have been trying for hours to put a picture of Pops on this page 
The " how to " section is unavailable... so I give in
Ive even tried photobucket still no luck 
It would be quicker to pop round to each of your abodes and show you the picture 
So I may just have a drinky and go to bed 
Love Cath XX


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A year ago today we lost our best friend, it still hurts.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> A year ago today we lost our best friend, it still hurts.


it doesn't stop hurting 15 years on....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No it doesn't 

But neither do the memories of being loved unconditionally by a big or small mut

Who made our lives so special when they shared it

This is life and how lucky are you to have known that feeling

We only live once

But they can come into our lives several times

So go for loving and being loved

It's priceless

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

aldra said:


> When the hound from hell finally goes
> 
> He has been loved to bits
> 
> ...


Would you be prepared to take on an older pet, Sandra, 'cos I will be available? I think I would have a very good quality of life in your home, and I could run errands on the scooter, 'cos Albert will be in his dotage by then! :lol:


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Update update ..*

Well Im back after quite a while been busy moving into a lovely wood cladded "caravan" 
Known as a lodge its on a carp fishery and it is totally blissful we are like the proverbial pigs in s**t !
Update on Poppy she appears to be a lot better she has found a new lease of life with the sardines and always wears a very snuggly warm fleecy coat to keep her old bones warm 
The vet is very happy with her so no worries there
Admittedly she does not run around like a puppy but she enjoys her walks.... eats her food with relish and sleeps whenever she wants 
One bonus of being old is deafness, she didnt bat an eyelid at the occasional firework that we heard out here in the wilds of Pilling 
She likes to sit out on the decking and watch the rabbits ducks and geese but is not too keen on the sheep ..they are quite nosey and a lot bigger than average sheep !
I am so grateful for all your kind and thoughtful comments and now we have reasonable internet access I will try to keep in touch when time and grandchildren allow me to
I have failed once again to upload a photo so I will post this for now and try again without wine in the bloodstream !!
All the Very Best to you All XXX Cath XXX


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Cath, great to hear from you and to know that Poppy is doing well and that you are both happy in your new environment. It sounds lovely and peaceful. Keep warm.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Cath,
My heart goes out to you knowing you have that dreadful decision ahead of you. We had to let our beloved Collie Pip go on the 4th August. She was a lovely dog rescued from Battersea Dogs Home. We had her company and love for almost 10 years. 8 of those years she suffered from diabetes of which she was insulin dependant. Not an issue and she lived life to the full. Over the years she developed cataracts induced by the insulin and her sight slowly deteriorated, she managed marvellously. Then she lost her hearing, quality of life was not there and something needed to be done. Luckily our vet is one of the top ophthalmic surgeons in Scotland. He assessed her and was happy to carry out surgery in one eye. He said although she was old she was very fit and had a strong heart. We went ahead with the surgery and she was like a pup again for a few weeks, then suddenly it all stopped she would not walk and appeared frightened. It is a very low risk occurrence but for an unknown reason her retina detached and she lost sight in that eye. We knew she was completely deaf and obviously the sight in her other eye was not good. The Vet advised that some dogs just have a genetic tendency for retina detachment and an op in the other eye was not an option. That left us with a hard decision, if only she would become unwell or something would push us towards making that decision, but nature is never that kind. We were away with friends in the Motorhome one of them is a vet and he is such a wonderful caring guy who gave us so much time during our meet. His advise was you will know when the time is right. 
After the meet we packed up and went home not really thinking too much about our beloved Pip. On getting home I watched her walk across the lounge floor and lie down on the rug. At this point she had only eaten small amount of food by hand for about 1 week. I lay on the floor and spoke to her, I know that sounds stupid. But I told her we both loved her and what a wonderful girl she was and how we would never forget her, but I knew she had had enough and not eating was her telling me. I called a local vet drove her there through tears and asked the vet to put her too sleep. He tried to convince me to put her on antibiotics for a week. He was only being kind to me not Pip. That would not return her hearing or sight. I let her go as we both held her. 
Looking back it was the right thing to do and what Pip wanted. Our friend was right. You know yourself when you have to do it. It never even crossed my mind whilst driving home that morning that she would be gone by the evening. I regret not giving her a longer walk that morning, but still know in my heart it was the right thing. 
So Cath follow your heart and you too will know when it's time. We love our pets and we will not let them suffer. 

You are in our thought

Stewart


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Reading these posts brings me to tears. 

I'm like MichelleD, I don't think I could stand the heartache. I was heartbroken when my son had to have his old bull terrier bitch put to sleep on account of cancer. Not just for her, but for the dog's partner/companion (also bull terrier, aptly named Tyson) who was beside himself that she went to the vets and never came home. You just can't explain, can you?

And for my other son's border collie that had to be re-homed when they moved house. We drove past the house a few years later and saw him sitting in the driveway. Fortunately looking healthy even though older and greyer.

I have a good excuse, international travel doesn't permit. When I read these posts, I realise I'm missing something really special. 

'Bon courage' to all you pet-lovers as you face the hard times. Gotta get up and get a tissue now!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for Poppy

A quiet life of retirement seems to be suiting her fine  

Things around her to keep her interested 

Sounds idealic  

Aldra


----------

